

Show HN: A collaborative newsletter for product managers - bmj1
http://productbug.com

======
bmj1
Hi all, this is very much an MVP. The idea is to collate up-to-date
conversation + best practice, and share with the community. I always wanted
something like this, so figured I'd scratch my own itch.

Please do feel free to provide critical feedback :)

~~~
sachinag
Can you do a better job with the line breaks? It's hard to understand each
item - I can't figure out what I can click and who tipped what.

Also, there are a lot of us enterprise peeps who are a little more lurky than
our startup bretheren. Do a great job and Pragmatic is in for a world of hurt.
Good luck!

~~~
bmj1
Thanks for the feedback :) - can you possibly upload a screenshot for me* so I
can see the issue you're having? (It can be a little tricky with the Mailchimp
template editor)

* e.g. using imgur.com

------
dwg
Agree with 300. First impressions count. I could barely see the link for past
issues and the homepage doesn't get me excited. If you want it to take off,
I'd do a little more leg work first.

------
300
I understand that this is MVP, but the langing page should have more
information.

~~~
bmj1
Thanks. What specific info would you find useful/compelling?

~~~
wasd
I would love an example newsletter.

~~~
bmj1
I clearly need to make the link more obvious, here is an example:
[http://goo.gl/8GRHDm](http://goo.gl/8GRHDm)

~~~
tricolon
It took me a little while to notice it:
[http://i.imgur.com/kZBiHkR.png](http://i.imgur.com/kZBiHkR.png)

~~~
bmj1
Oh wow - that looks terrible - will fix now!

Update: I didn't realise transparency wasn't consistent across
browsers/monitors. Is it better now?

------
scotthtaylor
How many 'product manager' groups and newsletters do we need.

~~~
bmj1
I'm hoping this one will provide quality content, hence the decision to make
it curated. I do agree there is a lot of noise in this space.

------
satyrsynth
This must be a joke.

